# First DIY jooooose



## Lehan (12/12/15)

So last night I started mixing it up for the first time. Made some single flavour fruity juices. 60/40 VG/PG, 6mg nic, 8% flavour and 20 ml.

I made 5 different flavours all on the same basis. I placed them in some warm +- 45 degree water for about 30 minutes, gave them a good shake and placed them in a dark cupbourd.

After reading that most fruity juices can be shaked and vaped, I could not keep myself from filling my subtank mini with some pineapple juice.

What a great pineapple flavour, strength is about spot on for what I like, enough TH and great taste. Yum.

Going to force myself to let them juices steep a bit before I vape all those bottles empty.




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (12/12/15)

Enjoy the experience, DIY is a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/15)

I'm also about to dive into the world of DIY liquids, I can't wait!

Keep us updated on your creations!


----------



## Silver (14/12/15)

Congrats @Lehan 

What other fruity flavours did you mix up ?
And please let us know how they tasted


----------



## Lehan (14/12/15)

Hi @Silver

Juices I mixed - harvest berry, ripe banana, watermelon, cream orange and pineapple.

This morning I have tried the harvest berry, smelled devine, didn't vape so great. Has a very harsh TH, so much so that it burns my throught after two drags.

Might become better after a few weeks steeping?

The banana is very mild, lacks some flavour I guess?

I haven't tried the watermelon or the orange cream yet. I have a few other concentrates like strawberry, cream, cracker, Berry crunch and caramel that I haven't mixed it.

As soon as I get some time I'll make a few 10ml single flavour mixes if the berry crunch and caramel just to figure out where they will fit in with the other flavours.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (14/12/15)

Congrats on taking the step into DIY. Single flavours are difficult when it comes to throat hit because some concentrates will have that by themselves.

That's where mixing them with a cream of some sorts normally does the trick. 

If you haven't already, check out http://valleyvapour.co.za/diy-e-liquid-recipes/ and www.e-liquid-recipes.com . I recommend these sites for recipes to any newbie that asks me.

Good luck and welcome to the DIY journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------

